# b&d atv trails in hagersville ontario



## racin_rhino (Sep 5, 2012)

hey folks,

was out to this atv park yesterday for their good friday event.
if you're looking for a place to ride in southwestern ontario, i'd recommend this place. good trail network, 13 swap holes. cheap ($12/person) and its open year round.

i saw another member was there(i assume a member anyway - mimb stickes on rad relocate) but i didnt get a chance to chat.

anyway just thought i'd toss out my 2 cents


----------

